# Divorce in Portugal



## Lov1980 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Not sure if I am in the right place but myself and my husband who is a Portuguese national wish to register our marriage in Portugal. We don't live in Portugal at the moment. We have been married for six years now and gave two kids but our marriage is registered in South Africa. It has never been registered in Portugal. We enquirer with the Portuguese embassy here in regards to the process but never got any clear instructions. My husband also does not know if his first marriage was actually registered in Portugal. He divorced with his first wife more than 20 years ago but he believes that in Portugal he is still married to her. Is there way to find out whether his first marriage was registered in Portugal or not. And what is the process to register our marriage in Portugal? I will appreciate any help.


----------

